# Big Box Elder Fun



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

This one is going to be cut up soon if I can figure out how to get it off the trailer. Getting it on was a little tricky. 40" on the small end and 60" at the crotch and covered in burl. Should be very nice. The initial piece I took off showed a lot of promising red. Can't wait to open it up!


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

I can't wait to see the inside!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: I've never cut any. A tree that size will be interesting.


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

3" and 4" slabs, Dude, 3" and 4" slabs.
Kitchen tables. 

Only problem with box elder is the red starts going away after awhile.
That one will have some very interesting grain.


----------

